

Ask: Ghost or Wordpress? - garg_govind

I curate under different blogs mentioned, I want to curate at all them 1 single place, as a single blog, with well-displayed feeds with metadata loading up well.<p>Can you guys please help me make an informed decision - whether to go with Ghost or whether to go with Wordpress ?
======
drinchev
Well. As usual. There is no right answer for highly opinionated question.

I'm usually keen on choosing the right tool for the right job.

So here is a follow up questions that might lead you into the right direction
?

1\. What do you like more : NodeJS or PHP?

2\. Do you need specific functionality?

3\. Can you modify source code on your own or you will need developers to help
you out ?

4\. Do you need a custom made template?

5\. Do you have a budget and you want to outsource or you just want to do it
yourself?

6\. Are you familiar with any of those platforms?

~~~
garg_govind
1\. My developer is ROR guy but can work on both PHP and NodeJs 2\. Only
Blogging + newsletters 3\. I would need a developer 4\. If i could i would use
it, 5\. Well I am paying my developer to get this done. I do not want to pay
to any of these sites, i'll be using freemium version 6\. Nope

~~~
drinchev
Choose wordpress. Developers are cheaper and it's more popular. Probably you
can do more in less time.

------
brickmort
Go with Wordpress. I used Ghost for my blog for a little over a year (started
using it immediately after it was first released) and, despite it being a
solid blog engine, it's very limiting if you want to do anything other than
that.

Ghost does not yet have plugin support, so adding social meta data to your
blog is much less intuitive than if you were to use something like WP's 'Yoast
SEO plugin'. The Ghost team has made some great improvements that have
resolved the woes of manually entering meta attributes to your posts, but
Yoast's SEO plugin is still taking the lead with optimizing your page for
sharing/SEO.

I had several woes when I used Ghost. At one point, I decided that I wanted to
make a static splash page as my root page '(mysite).com', with a 'blog' button
that takes you to the blog section at '(mysite.com)/blog' Turns out it's
impossible to do this on Ghost. It would have to be implemented on Apache.

Next, I wanted to make a separate page to showcase my artwork. I was thinking
of making a nice gallery page. The best way to do it with Ghost would be
making a new blog post, setting it to be a static page, then embedding the
pictures manually with Markdown. I _could_ have made a photo gallery with
Javascript and tucked it under the Markdown, but it just felt unnecessarily
hacky and I didn't want to deal with it. It would have been nice to just have
a simple out-of-the-box feature plugin that would do that for me.

Wordpress is a massive, well-seasoned Goliath, and Ghost is the smaller,
younger David. Like I said, Ghost is great for what it is: a blog engine. But
if you want to add anything else to your blog and maybe make it work more like
a website, you'll have to either write up your own theme for it or crawl under
the code to tweak it around to your taste.

When I moved to Wordpress, I imported my posts, added a picture gallery,
splash page, fully customized everything and it took just a few hours and it
looked great. It was such a sigh of relief.

~~~
garg_govind
You had used it before a year? Bu there is a chance, many features which would
have been changed during this time period?

~~~
brickmort
I started using it shortly after the official release in the Fall/Winter of
2013 and used it until about a month ago when I moved to Wordpress.

~~~
garg_govind
Thanks

------
codegeek
if you don't care about cool technology (nothing against Ghost), I will say it
is hard to beat wordpress in terms of blogging. It literally is so simple to
get started and even manage. In your case, you could look into setting up a
Wordpress Multi-site network and quickly manage all the blogs from one
dashboard.

------
c_prompt
Shameless plug: check out valme.io - we just added custom domains with SSL
support yesterday [1]

[1] [https://valme.io/c/gettingstarted/69qqs/valme-io-now-with-
cu...](https://valme.io/c/gettingstarted/69qqs/valme-io-now-with-custom-
domains-including-sslhttps-support-and-a-bunch-of-other-improvements-while-we-
were-in-the-code-take-that-wordpress-and-tumblr)

------
unmole
It might not be your primary concern but I found Ghost's performance to be
much better than Wordpress': [http://www.anmolsarma.in/lazy-performance-
comparison-of-word...](http://www.anmolsarma.in/lazy-performance-comparison-
of-wordpress-and-ghost/)

------
fernand0moreira
All the stuff you need to reply to this question:

[http://www.elegantthemes.com/blog/resources/wordpress-vs-
gho...](http://www.elegantthemes.com/blog/resources/wordpress-vs-ghost)

~~~
garg_govind
Thanks. But it is year old post. Many features in Ghost may have been updated
by this time.

------
sumodirjo
If you only want to aggregate content you might want to use planetplanet
(www.planetplanet.org)

------
stephenr
I'm just going to leave this here...
[http://www.cvedetails.com/product/4096/Wordpress-
Wordpress.h...](http://www.cvedetails.com/product/4096/Wordpress-
Wordpress.html?vendor_id=2337)

